# Kill Bargle! A Pathfinder RPG Alpha Release Adventure



## Branding Opportunity (May 19, 2008)

_"KILL BARLGE!"_

The shout rings out in the chilly night air, hanging in the tree branches above your heads.  You awaken with a start and sit up, still dulled by sleep, and look around the campsite.  Nothing seems out of the ordinary.  The last of the logs in the fire still smolders a dull red, casting a flickering glow across your assembled faces.

Your minds race back, trying to reassemble what brought you here and where you are going.  You remember that less than a week ago you had picked up a rumor that the accursed wizard had settled in a ruined keep in the shadows of the Fenwall mountains.  Gathering the necessary supplies as quickly as possible you hired a boat to take you from the capital city of Korvosa to the wretched mining port of Palin's Cove.  After making the briefest of inquiries you bought passage on a halfling riverboat called the _Sinking Folly_ headed up the Falcon river though Harse and then on to the mining town of Baslwief.

Thank the Gods that your crew had been in a hurry to get home, otherwise your impatience to get to this backwater would have gotten the better of you.

The village of Baslwief had been a great disappointment, consisting of a few well-made stone houses built for the local Korvosan mining companies surrounded by numerous poorly-constructed wooden structures.  Most of them couldn't have been sturdy when they were new, and the intervening harsh winter freezes and spring thaws had not been kind.

Nevertheless you had found a general store and smithy to attend to your needs, and after making a few inquiries, had discovered that a local ruined keep had become a problem for the outlying farmers of late.  Seems that cattle abductions and mutilations had become more frequent since the end of the snows, always accompanied by small, three-toed reptilian footprints.

Even though it was late in the day, you left the village, hiking out of the Sarwin river valley and into the wooded uplands to the west, following the path of a small creek the local halflings called the Musifarisi.  You found a good campsite and bedded down for the night, trying to find sleep amidst the excitement that tomorrow you might finally avenge poor Aleena's death.

Sleep, yes, sleep would be a good thing now, and you are all tired.  How nice it would be to pull the blanket back over yourselves and drift off to ...

Wait!  The shout!  Who had shouted?  That's what had woken you.  In recollecting the last few weeks you had almost forgotten about it.  None of you remembers shouting, although the voice had sounded familiar.  Now only the wind through the trees and the baggage donkey's occasional movements break the silence.

[sblock=OOC]You are all awake and sitting up around the campfire.  You could all use a few more hours of sleep, but then again your bedrolls weren't all the comfortable anyway.  Judging from the state of the fire and the position of the stars, dawn is still two to three hours away.

Please feel free to post any general introductory statements.  Remember that you've all known each other for a while and are on your way to the ruins of Keep Mistamere to deal with Bargle, an evil wizard who killed your friend Aleena a little over two years ago.

DRAMATIS PERSONAE
Zakok, Male Shoanti Barbarian 3 played by Walking Dad
Teratogen, Male Gnome Sorcerer 3 played by Ilium
Corby, Male Halfling Rogue 3 played by Zurai
Lanandro, Male Varisian Sorcerer 3 played by The Rolling Man
Thieren Hammersoul, Male Dwarf Cleric 3 played by Redclaw

OOC THREAD[/sblock]


----------



## Ilium (May 19, 2008)

"Well, don't look at me," Terry says, his hands held high in a show of innocence.  "I agree with the idea, but I wasn't the one that yelled it."

He looks around, squinting into the darkness.  "Maybe we'd better have a look around to see if we've got company."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 19, 2008)

"Damn, someone of us should keep watch." Zakok curses as he stretches oneself and readies his big hammer. "Who will come with me to investigate? Or should Corby sneak in first?"


----------



## Redclaw (May 19, 2008)

Thieren glances around and grumps a little bit.  I would hafta get me armor all on afore I'd be any use ta ye.  I can start puttin' it on, but I won't be much use fer a while.  On tha other hand, anyone wantin' Bargle dead prolly ain't an enemy o' mine. 

The dwarf looks around, waiting for confirmation or dissent.


----------



## Zurai (May 20, 2008)

"Why is it always 'Should Corby sneak in first'?", the halfling asks, in a fair imitation of Zakok's voice. "No one asks what _Corby_ wants, oh no, especially not the bigguns. Buncha barmy sods."

He blinks owlishly around the room, then shrugs and works his way into his armor. Once suitably protected, he wraps his cloak around himself, looks around the campsite, and sneaks off into the woods in the closest he can figure to the general direction the shout came from.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

"Good luck, Corby. And.. thanks." Zakok replies to the halfling. He stands already ready, having a habit to sleep in his armor.


----------



## Redclaw (May 20, 2008)

With a sigh, Thieren begins to assemble his armor.  If'n ye're just waitin', why dontcha make yerself useful and help me strap this metal on me back?  he says to Zakok.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

"Sure friend, as you still insist on enclosing you in that much metal. But I would never argue about this with a dwarf." Zak replies smiling.


----------



## Ilium (May 20, 2008)

Terry hops to his feet and says to the halfling, "I'll come along with you."  He gathers up the few things he needs and loads his crossbow before adding with a wink and a nod toward the bigger folk, "We'll leave the stompers here."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 20, 2008)

The halfling quickly disappears into the pre-dawn darkness with barely a rustle of dry leaves.

Just as you are about to get concerned, Corby re-emerges from the opposite side of the clearing covered in mud and leaves from the waist down and holding a beautiful brook trout in his hands.

[sblock=Corby]
Stealth check 17 + 14 = 31
Perception check 20! + 7 = 27

Other than the brook trout you found nothing, not even a trace of someone having been there.  It's hard to tell for sure in the dark, but there certainly does not seem to be anyone else near here now.  Sorry if I was a bit heavy-handed with the trout thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (May 20, 2008)

"Nobody out there. Found me breakfast, though!" Corby says upon his return, hefting a trout not too much smaller than he is. "There's a wee creek a little ways out. Prolly shoulda propped up camp there. Oh well. If you berks ask real nice, I'll even share with ya!"


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 20, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

The varisian had stayed back after the shout, knowing that Corby would be better at handling this situation. He was simply holding his trusty starknife and smiling at the antics of others. As he approached the returning halfling a slight breeze lifted up his long hair and the various scarves he wore. It almost seemed as if a perpetual breeze was always following the sorcerer. "The luck of Desna is with you as always, friend Corby. Still, what do you supposed this shout was ? Is something watching over us, urging us on ?" Lanandro says in his usual soft, almost syrupy, voice.


----------



## Ilium (May 20, 2008)

Terry sighs and says, "I suppose we're up for the day, then?"  He throws some dry leaves on the embers of the camp fire to revive them and starts building up the fire to cook Corby's fish.

In answer to Lanandro he says, "Either that or we've been tromping around together so long we're starting to share dreams."  He looks thoughtful for a moment and adds, "Hopefully it's the first thing."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 20, 2008)

"We already share a dream, my friends. To let Bargle suffer for his deeds. And we will not rest, until it became reality!" Zak says, repeating his oath.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 20, 2008)

With little effort Terry stokes the fire and soon has a merry blaze going in the wooded clearing. After cleaning the fish, the gnome soon has it cooking on small wooden skewers. With the addition of a few wild onions found nearby and various dried odds and ends from the trail rations, your group soon has enough assembled for a small breakfast.  By the time you are finished the sun is just beginning to rise in the east. It looks like it is going to be a foggy, overcast day.  You'll be lucky if you see the sun at all today.


----------



## Redclaw (May 20, 2008)

Thieren continues to grumble about lost sleep and overly-talkative empty air as he finishes putting on his armor.  While everyone else prepares the food and gets ready to break camp he finds a quiet area and digs a small hole, burying his hands in the dirt to comune with Torag.

[sblock=spells] 
0--Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
1--Command, Shield of Faith, Bless
2--Hold Person, Resist Energy
[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 21, 2008)

Once you have finished the morning meal and gathered your belongings, you make a final check of the camp site. The fire pit will be visible for years to come, but other than that nothing tells a tale of your brief stay in these woods. As you make your way out of the clearing you glance back one last time, the echo of last night's mysterious disturbance still echoing in your minds.

Corby guides you back to the creek where he caught the fish. From there, so you remember hearing in Baslwief, it is only a few hours upstream to the ruined keep of Mistamere.

None of you had ever heard of this place before last week, but why would you have? The demense of an eccentric Chelaxian-born enchanter who used his family's last remaining wealth to build himself a little retreat to live out his autumn years. From what you heard, this man Gygar (those Chelish do have strange names, don't they) had never amounted to much. When he died over a hundred years ago no one was left to inherit the property and it soon fell into ruin.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 21, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

Lanandro looks up at the overcast sky, slightly brushes his mustache and smiles. "At least we won't be hot today. Bargle and the road awaits, forward friends !" At these words, he jumps up a boulder and then deftly hops from this rocky perch to another, heading upstream, his scarves trailing behind him.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 22, 2008)

For a bit over an hour you follow the creek, still swollen from snow melts, over boulders, fallen logs and many turns as it cuts its way through the hilly, wooded landscape.  It's still early spring, and the leaves are a light, yet intense green.  The last frost was less than two weeks ago, and back in the valley the farmers have begun turning over their fields to prepare for the spring planting.

Among the many mixed hardwoods and evergreens you begin to see the slender trunks of fruit trees, mostly apple and pear, just beginning to show their white blossoms.  A few minutes later you notice a distinct trail on the left bank of the creek which begins to wind its way into a shadowy canyon among the high bluffs around you.  Following it you begin to see more and more fruit trees, until the darkening forest opens up into a large clearing.  In the center of this clearing, hard against the mossy canyon walls, stand a largely ruined keep.

The walls of Castle Mistamere are jagged and full of small holes where stone blocks have tumbled to the earth, now scattered around the ruins.  A gateway in the center of the front wall stands empty, and the massive outer doors lie rotting nearby on the ground, although an inner gateway still stands, slightly ajar.  This gateway seems to be the easiest entrance through the wall, although a gaping hole off to the left of the gate could provide another.  Peeking over the outer wall in places are the ruins of the castle itself, backed against the sheer cliff of the canyon behind it.

You now stand at the edge of the clearing, nearly a hundred feet from the castle walls.  Other than the normal sounds of a wood in springtime, and the soft whistle of the wind as it passes through the perforated walls, you hear nothing out of the ordinary.  The area seems utterly abandoned.

[sblock=OOC]I have made Perception checks for everyone.[/sblock]


----------



## Redclaw (May 22, 2008)

Ah, another example o' the strenght o' stone!  Truly, a good rock is the only thing that can damage a stone wall, Thieren exclaims, more interested in the remains of the keep than the utter lack of life about the place.  He is so intent on the stonework that he pays little attention to anything else around him.

[sblock=ooc] perception check (1d20+3)=7 [/sblock]

[sblock=spells]0--Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
1--Command, Shield of Faith, Bless
2--Hold Person, Resist Energy[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2008)

*Zak*

"Damn, that's some big castle!"

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+6=18)[/sblock]


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 22, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

"I wonder why an Acadamae graduate would come to such a remote and desolated place. Is he simply hiding from the many enemies he foolishly made or is there something special about this place. No matter ... I'll get what's coming to him. Corby you want to go scout the exterior ?"


----------



## Ilium (May 22, 2008)

Terry surveys the keep and says, "Lanandro, think I could talk you into a little protection?"  He pulls out a wand and adds, "I'll trade ya."

[SBLOCK=OOC for Rolling Man] Looking for a Mage Armor in return for the promise of a Shield spell from the wand once trouble starts.  Duration on Shield is only one minute, so it doesn't help to cast it ahead of time.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2008)

*Zak*

"I would like to take a spare charge of your wand, too. Helps me to stand longer between the enemy and you."


----------



## Redclaw (May 22, 2008)

When ye all're done making yerselfs harder ta hit, mightn't we be headin' in ta yonder ruin?  I'm itchin' fer some action, and ready to give Bargle a sermon he'll not soon ferget, Thieren growls, adjusting his shield and warhammer.


----------



## Zurai (May 23, 2008)

While the rest of the party discusses protection, Corby sets off to get a closer look at the old castle. "I'll be back in a tick; you lot sit here an' look pretty." He circles the castle quickly, not trying to be especially stealthy unless he notices movement from within, then returns to the party to report any noteworthy findings.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 23, 2008)

The halfling ducks off into the underbrush to take a quick look around.  The walls of the castle look to be around 50 feet high, 160 feet wide and 120 feet deep, and butt up against the canyon walls.  Peeking through the large hole in the outer wall to the left of the front gate, Corby can see a courtyard strewn with rubble and large pieces of masonry from the central keep.  No other easy way in seems to be apparent, although due to the poor condition of the outer walls, climbing them would not be terribly difficult.

The keep within looks to be in the same shape as the outer wall.  The second story has completely collapsed into the first.  The only thing in decent shape are the front double doors, although without going into the courtyard for a closer look it is hard to say for sure.

Despite studying all three sides of the keep, and going to within 50 feet of the walls, Corby does not seem to see any inhabitants.

On his way back to the rest of the group, the halfling notices numerous tracks made in the soft earth.  They seem to follow a path which connects the castle to an old logging road which he hadn't noticed before, and seem to indicate that a cart and numerous humanoids passed through recently.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 25, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

"Humanoids, you said ? Well, it's their own foulish mistake if they side with Bargle. They aren't gonna stop us from getting our revenge. Let's just move in, we'll deal with whatever horrors Bargle has conjured up to protect himself." Once everyone is ready to move on, Lanandro will conjure a protective enchantment on both himself and Terry. After a few complicated hand movement and whispered words, a light breeze envelops them both. Lanandro is used to it by now but, for Terry, the sensation of having a thin layer of protective wind all around himself is slightly disturbing.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Just having fun describing Lanandro's Mage Armor. The duration is 3 hours for both. Spell left 1st 4 / 6.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Zak*

Zak kneels down next to the tracks and tries to determine, if they get in the castle or out.
ooc: survival+5


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 26, 2008)

Studying the tracks momentarily, Zak discovers that they go in both directions (both in and out) and were made primarily by over a hundred kobold feet, with a few human-looking tracks thrown in.  How many individuals this represents is hard to say, as some of the tracks are a few days old and many creatures could have gone back and forth.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 28, 2008)

*Zak*

"The tracks point in both directions. Which way shall we take? Attack Bargle directly or take a look at his minions?" the big Shoanti asks.


----------



## Zurai (May 29, 2008)

"I'm always f'r the direct approach. Kill Bargle; that's what all this song and dance is about, right?"


----------



## Redclaw (May 29, 2008)

Truth be told, his "minions''re likely unaware o' what a corrupted vein their gold be comin' from.  If we take care o' him, they might be salvageable.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

*Zak*



			
				Redclaw said:
			
		

> Truth be told, his "minions''re likely unaware o' what a corrupted vein their gold be comin' from.  If we take care o' him, they might be salvageable.



"Salvageable? A tribe of kobolds? Perhaps they have slaves that are salvageable! I don't want the little scaledogs in my back. They seem to traffic often in and out of the castle." Zak says, pointing at the tracks.


----------



## Ilium (May 29, 2008)

Terry scratches his head over the question for a moment, then offers, "I'm for getting at Bargle right off.  Don't want to waste all our effort on the flunkies, then have him jump us when we're tired."


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

*Zak*

"It' your call. I'm just a big dump shoanti..., but let's move quickly either way!" Zak gives ground, pointing in both possible directions.


----------



## The Rolling Man (May 29, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

"I'm with Corby, I say we start dancing immediatly. If this is also a kobold lair, it might take a while to find out all the scavenging or raiding parties that are out there. Let's fly directly to the keep and Bargle ... With any luck, we'll avoid the kobolds or even make unlikely allies out of them."


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 30, 2008)

*What's green and brown and has tentacles all over?*

Having decided to forge ahead and explore Castle Mistamere, the group approaches the main gate.

While the outer doors lie broken in a pile to the left of the entrance, the inner doors seem in decent repair.  They stand open a hair, although not enough to allow you to see the courtyard beyond.

[sblock=Zakok, Terry, Lanandro, Theiren]As you are approaching the gates, movement under the broken outer doors catches your eye.  There seems to be some kind of creature hidden in a pit under the doors and it looks as if it is getting ready to strike.  In the split second you see it, you can only see a mass of writhing tentacles, and two shiny, many-faceted eyes.  It looks as if it is about to pounce![/sblock]
[Sblock=OOC]Perception (sight) checks:
Zakok 11 + 6 = 17, success!
Terry 10 + 1 = 11, success!
Corby 1 + 7 = 8, failure
Lanandro 6 + 4 = 10, success!
Thieren Hammersoul 10 + 3 = 14, success!

Everyone except for Corby gets to act in the surprise round.  Remember that since this is a surprise round you only get to make one move or standard action.

INITIATIVE:
Corby 23
Zakok 10
Terry 7
Thieren 5
Creature 3
Lanandro 3

Please post all combat actions to the OOC thread, including any applicable bonuses for attacks or skill rolls.  Once I have reviewed them I will post the complete round in this thread.

For simplicity's sake I am assuming that all of you had a weapon drawn and are all approximately 20' from the creature.  Hidden under the outer gate doors, the creature has cover (as do you) until it emerges.  All parties have line of sight.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

*Zakok*

OOC: Can Zakok make a partial charge, using the standard action? What about a free action to rage?

Edit:
@Redclaw: We shall post our actions in the ooc thread. The DM makes the rolls and posts a narrative here.


----------



## Redclaw (May 30, 2008)

'Ware tha beast beneath the gate, lads! Thieren shouts, even as he steps forward to provide protection for the weaker members of the group.

[sblock=ooc] He moves to get between the sorcerers and the creature, if necessary.  If he already is between them, he'll ready an action to attack the creature if it comes in range, at +4 to hit, 1d8+2 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=spells] 
0--Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
1--Command, Shield of Faith, Bless
2--Hold Person, Resist Energy
[/sblock]


----------



## Branding Opportunity (May 30, 2008)

*Surprise Round*

The instant Zakok sees the movement, he growls and charges at the creepy creature to smash it with his earthbreaker.  OOC: Rages; Charges; Attack roll 4 + 9 + 1 (higher ground) - 2 (cover) + 2 (charge) = 14, miss.

"Zakok, wait!" Terry shout, then grinds his teeth in frustration. He slides to his left, looking for a clear shot, but can't seem to find one.  Instead the gnome lifts his prepared wand and concentrates momentarily.  A visible, greyish shimmer instantly surrounds him.  OOC: Casts Shield from his wand.

'Ware tha beast beneath the gate, lads! Thieren shouts, even as he steps forward to provide protection for the weaker members of the group.  OOC: moves to get between the sorcerers and the creature.

Looking like a cross between an enormous centipede and a delicious Vudran noodle dish, the creature seems to be curled up in a large pit underneath the outer gate doors.  It has a segmented body with many tentacles surrounding a tooth-filled mouth.  It reaches these tentacles out toward the large Shoanti man, covering him in an dark yellow ooze, which they seem to excrete.  The Barbarian's body is overloaded by overwhelming messages to shut down and cease moving, but he refuses to give up.  When the insectoid creature reaches out to bite him, Zakok skillfully sidesteps the lunge.  (OOC:  Tentacle Attack#1 hits AC 18, Zakok Fort save 12 + 9 = 21, success; Attack#2 is a natural 20, Zakok Fort save 18 + 9 = 27, success; Attack#3 hits AC 19, Zakok Fort save 20! + 9 = 29, success; Attack#4 hits AC 19, Zakok Fort save 20! + 9 = 29, success; Attack#5 hits AC 9, miss; Attack#6 hits AC 19, Zakok Fort save 13 + 9, success; Attack #7 automatic miss, Attack #8 hits AC 9, miss; bite attack automatic miss)

Lanandro point his finger at the creature and the air fill with a buzzing sound. All the sudden, a bolt of electricity discharges from Lanandro into the worm thing.  It visibly recoils as the energy passes through it, but continues its furious attack.  OOC: Ray of electricity ranged touch attack 17 + 4 - 2 (Cover) = 19, hit! Damage 1d6 + 2 = 4 hp of damage.






_INITIATIVE FOR ROUND 1:
Corby (C) 23
Zakok (Z) 10
Terry (T) 7
Thieren (H) 5
Monster (M) 3
Lanandro (L) 3

Spells in Effect:
Terry (Shield, Mage Armor)
Lanandro (Mage Armor)_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 11, 2008)

*Battle at the Gates: Round 1*

"Monster under the...! Pike it, _always_ with the monster under the bleedin' gate!" Even as he curses, Corby pulls his rapier and tumbles up to the monstrosity, ducking and weaving beneath its waving tentacles, then sets to work giving it a few extra orifices.  Too late the halfling realizes that the creature seems to be severely restricted in its movements and couldn't possibly take a casual swipe at him.  In his new-found confidence he bounds towards it and nearly takes off his left toe with his wild swing.  OOC: Move action; Attack 1, automatic failure!

Zakok continous his mad assault, smashing the creature with his earthbreaker.  Despite his powerful blows, they only connect with the covering gate or bounce harmlessly off the chitinous carapace.  OOC: Attack 10 + 5 + 1 (higher ground) - 2 (cover) = 14, miss.

On seeing the tentacled monster's sliming of Zakok, Terry offers an astute, "EEuw!  Disgusting!"  Apparently missing the irony entirely, he then extends a grotesquely elongated arm and with a sharp flick in which all of his fingers seem to curl backwards, fires an dark green bolt of energy at the creature.  It impacts the monster with a sickening crunch, causing its carapace to buckle and peel open and tearing into its soft flesh beneath.  OOC:  Acid Ray ranged touch attack 17 + 4 - 2 (cover) = 19, hit!  Damage 1d6 + 1 = 7 hp of damage

Stick yer slimy tentacles on dwarven steel, vermin! Thieren shouts as he wades into battle next to the Shoanti.  A well-placed strike from his warhammer connects with the creature's head, sending the tentacles into wild paroxysms.  Nearly lifeless it slumps back into his hole and ceases to move.  OOC: move action; attack 18 + 4 + 1 (higher ground) - 2 (cover) = 21, hit! Damage 1d8 + 2 = 7 hp of damage

_OOC:  Combat is over (for the moment). Please continue your postings below._


Spells in Effect:
Terry (Shield, Mage Armor)
Lanandro (Mage Armor)[/I]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

*Zakok*

Zak falls out of his rage nearly instantly, but kicks at the covering frustrated about his inability to hit the thing.

"Damn thing, and we haven't even entered the keep. Brr, this slime is disgusting, but seems harmless. Give me a short breath to recover and then we bring the pain to Bargle!"


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 11, 2008)

By Torag's bones, that creature was as ugly on tha out as Bargle is on tha in, Thieren growls.  I'm lookin' forward ta servin' him tha same way, he adds, hefting his hammer meaningfully.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 11, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

Satisfied that the creature is not longer a threat, Lanandro goes to retrieve his donkey. It had fleed some distance at the appearance of their enemy but he's now able to calm it with a few sothing words. He then lead it close to the ruined outer gates and takes a quick look at the hole that was apparently the lair of the creature. Maybe there's more to find then the worm's remains.

[SBLOCK=OOC]I had more or less forgot about Lanandro's donkey ... hopefully this isn't to much of a "poof" it's there moment.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 11, 2008)

Corby proceeds to perforate the creature's corpse a few times, to be sure it's dead, then whirls on his heels (cloak swirling in the air), swipes his rapier through the air a few times to clean off the ichor, and says, "Now that we've dealt with that monstrosity, let's be into the belly of the beast!"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 12, 2008)

Careful to avoid the paralytic tentacles, Lanandro slips in between the broken gates into the worm's lair.  It is roughly circular and about seven feet in depth and twelve feet in diameter.

Taking a quick look around in the weak sunlight filtering through the holes of the cover he quickly realizes that there is a small fortune in silver and copper coins scattered about.  In a corner of the pit he also finds the somewhat intact skeleton of what looks to be a kobold, clutching a small leather bag.  Judging from the composition, it's been here for at least a few months.

The dead crawler's body takes up a good deal of the hole, and it looks like it will be impossible to gather all the coins without removing the beast's carcass first.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

"Let the coins lay there they are. I want to smash something with my hammer. You can take the worms stuff, when we have finished Bargle." the big shoanti reminds the others.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 16, 2008)

"Yeah, no place to spend it anyway," Terry agrees.  "Let's get going!"


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 16, 2008)

*"WHAM!"*

While you considered what to do with the scattered wealth at the bottom of the worm hole, the front gate slammed shut with a loud bang.  Immediately following you hear a deeper thud which sounds suspiciously like a large wooden bar being thrown on the doors.

Excited, high-pitched barking voices can be heard through the gates, although they quickly die away.

_EDIT:_  The only easy entrance to the keep now seems to be through the six-foot diameter hole to the west of you.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 16, 2008)

Terry looks around at his friends in silence and then quietly observes, "Well, that can't be good..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

"Damn, the kobolds seem already to be in the keep!"


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 16, 2008)

No scale-hide'll be keepin' us outta that keep if Bargle be in it, Thieren scowls at the doors.  Do any of ye need me healin'?

[sblock=spells]0--Detect Magic, Light, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink
1--Command, Shield of Faith, Bless
2--Hold Person, Resist Energy[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

"Thanks, Thieren, but I'm aright, if slimed. Shall we batter down the door or climb the wall?" Zak asks the others.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 17, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

"Let us batter these doors down." Lanandro says but, instead he speaks a few quick arcane words and blows air in the direction of the gate. A slight breeze picks up behind him and, suddenly, the loud sounds of a few people throwing themselves against the closed gate are heard. Lanandro then faces his companions, puts a finger before his mouth and points towards the wall opening to the west before silently heading toward it.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Casting _Ghost Sounds_ to create the sounds.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Redclaw (Jun 17, 2008)

Thieren shrugs in confusion and follows the sorcerer.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 17, 2008)

Quickly and as quietly as possible, the party makes its way over to the opening in the wall.  At least six feet in diameter and over five feet in height, it should provide no hindrance on the way into the courtyard.

Knowing that the noises Lanandro has summoned will only last a few moments _(OOC: 3 rounds, i.e. 18 seconds)_, Corby pokes his head carefully around the corner, trying his best not to be seen.  After a second or two he snaps his head back and looks at his assembled friends.

[sblock=Corby]_(OOC: You make a Stealth check)_
You see a wide open courtyard with a keep.  It looks to be about 50 feet to the corner of the building, and about 75 feet to the main doors which appear open.  The courtyard itself is littered with debris and broken masonry, some as large as small boulders _(OOC: Courtyard counts as "difficult terrain")_.  At least 10 (but perhaps as many as 20, it's hard to tell from so quick a peek) kobolds crouch or kneel behind these as cover, nervously watching the main gate.  Most hold slings at the ready, with small spears nearby.  At least two kobolds also stand at the main entrance to the keep.[/sblock]


----------



## Zurai (Jun 17, 2008)

"Dozen scalies. Mebbe two dozen, hard to tell. Armed. Watchin' the gate; good job Lanandro. 'Bout 75 feet to the main doors, all rough ground. May hafta fight." the halfling whispers.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

"Does any of you magic workers know spells that kill groups of nasties?" Zak asks.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 17, 2008)

Terry sucks on his teeth considering.  "Sorry.  Best I've got is a scroll that should be able to trap a bunch of them like flies in a web.  That might be a pretty good option though."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

"That has to be good enough. I don't think that they are particulary tough, one on one, but we need to avoid getting swarmed. Anyone has a bright idea what to do? We have to act fast, before the pounding ends..." Zak says.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 17, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

"I can unleash my electrical energies in a wide arc, but I'll have to get close to them. Try to avoid the blast. In any case, let act quickly. I'm not sure they will be fooled for long." Lanandro speaks softly.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 17, 2008)

"Good," Terry agrees.  "Make sure to use this," he adds, handing Lanandro his wand. "I'll try to tie up the biggest group I can, then we'll deal with those still free and clean up the flies after."

_OOC: Shield wand is, as has been pointed out to me, personal only. _


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 17, 2008)

"Shall I hold back at first, or can I charge them?" Zak whispers his last question.


----------



## Ilium (Jun 17, 2008)

Terry smiles fiercely at his large friend and says, "Right after me.  Here we go."  He pulls the scroll from his bag and steps around the corner, intoning the words scribed there even as he spies out the largest concentration of foes.


----------



## The Rolling Man (Jun 17, 2008)

*Lanandro, Varisian Sorcerer*

As the gnome unleash the spell locked on a scroll, Lanandro activites his diminutive friends' wand and gains additional magical protection.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jun 18, 2008)

*Against the Kobolds, Surprise Round*

Terry steps out from behind the wall, intoning the words of power that activate the scroll he is holding.  As the paper crumbles in his hands, the gnome's eyes momentarily flash with gray light as thousands of spidery tendrils shoot from his outstretched hands. They fall among the kobolds, trapping them between the rocks which lie scattered around the yard (OOC: Casts _Web_; the two kobolds by the gate and the two to the east of them are trapped in the web.  In addition, you have cover from any creatures within or on the far side of the web.  The spell reaches to within 5' of the gate closest to you, and it is through this small space that all other kobolds must cross if they want to reach you without getting tangled.)

Corby creeps stealthily through the difficult terrain in the courtyard to surprise a kobold away from the ones that Zakok and Thieren head towards.  (OOC: Stealth check 10 + 14 = 24)

Lanandro moves into the courtyard and zaps a kobold with a ray of electricity, saving is move powerful power for when the little creatures will move closer together.  Although quite impressive, the Varisian's bolt of arcanolectric energy misses the nearest creature and impacts harmlessly with a bolder.  (OOC: Ranged touch attack 1, automatic miss!)

Zakok moves in after the casters have cast their spells, trying to get into melee range with one of the kobolds.  Careful not to trip over the countless rocks and hunks of masonry, he is not his normally speedy self.  (OOC:  Move action)

Seeing so many kobolds there, Thieren rushes in behind the Shoanti and prepares to crunch some skulls.  The dwarf finds the terrain as tricky as his taller companion before him.  (OOC: Move action)






Spells in Effect:
Terry (Mage Armor/Shield)
Lanandro (Mage Armor/Shield)

Initiative for next round:
Terry 20
Corby 19
Lanandro 12
Zakok 10
Thieren 9
Kobolds 7


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 7, 2008)

*Against the Kobolds, Round 1*

Trusting in his spell-powers to protect him, Terry steps between Zakok and Thieren and shoots a ray of acid at the nearest kobold.  It hits the creature directly in the chest, searing away a large swath of scaly skin and causing it to howl pitifully in pain.  (OOC:  Move action; acid ray ranged touch attack 8 + 4 + 1 (racial) + 1 (PBS) - 1 (cover) = 13, hit! Damage 1d6 + 1 = 2 hp)

Corby picks his way through the treacherous rubble of the courtyard, passing his companions in an attempt to reach a more advantageous combat position.  He pauses momentarily behind his large Shoanti friend, using him as cover.  (OOC:  Double move)

Cursing his poor aim, Lanandro deftly jump above a few boulders and he tries to follow up Zarok into the courtyard. He also draws his starknife as he goes. He then quickly survey the position of the kobolds and amplifies the static in his clothes before unleashing it at the southern-most kobold.  The bolt finds its target and the kobold, already hurt by the gnome's magical attack, crumples in a sad heap.  (OOC: Move action; draw starknife; Elemental Ray ranged touch attack 9 + 3 + 1 (PBS) - 1 (cover) = 12, hit! Damage = 4hp, kobold is unconscious)

Zakok carefully threads his way through the debris field towards the nearest kobold and prepares to strike at it.  (OOC: move, ready attack action)

Thieren follows the Shoanti into battle.  (OOC: Double move)

The kobolds all screech, realizing that they have been duped by the noises at the gate and turn their attention towards the invaders.  Each is holding a sling in his hand with a short spear lying next to him.  The creatures within the web are caught for the moment and the ones on the far side of the spell can't see through the tangled mess of webs.  The nearer kobolds, however, screech in defiance and launch their missiles at you.  To everyone's relief, the bullets whiz about Zakok and Thieren's heads without impacting.  (OOC: Kobold-11 sling attack vs. Zakok hits AC 17, miss; Kobold-10 sling attack vs Zakok hits AC 7, miss; Kobold-8 sling attack vs. Thieren hits AC 7, miss; Kobold-9 sling attack vs. Zakok automatic miss; Kobold-1 and Kobold-2 make Escape Artist checks to escape the web but fail; the other Koblds make double moves to close and get a clear shot; Zakok never takes his readied attack action since no kobold moves within range)





_Spells in Effect:
Terry (Mage Armor/Shield)
Lanandro (Mage Armor/Shield)

Initiative for next round:
Terry 20
Corby 19
Lanandro 12
Zakok 10
Thieren 9
Kobolds 7_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 10, 2008)

*Against the Kobolds, Round 2*

The gnome sorcerer sees another opportunity and hurls a ray of acid toward a kobold to the north.  The ray engulfs him completely for a brief moment and the kobold almost collapses, his scaled hide still smoking from the acid burn.  (OOC:  Acid Ray ranged touch attack 17 + 4 + 1 (racial) + 1 (PBS) - 1 (Cover) = 22, hit! Damage 2 + 1 + 1 (PBS) = 4 hp, kobold is disabled)

Realizing that he is very stealthy creeping about the battlefield, yet also not getting anywhere quickly, Corby decides to forgo caution and get into the think of things.  Dodging around boulders and trying to avoid slipping on rubble he makes his way toward the Shoanti.  
(OOC: Double move)

Lanandro can't help but smile as his electric ray strikes his target and knocks him out. He continues his way along the wall, toward the gap between the gate and the webs. After going around yet another piece of rubble, he sees that he has a clear shot at a kobold using a sling on his companions. Lanandro raises his right hand to the sky as if to catch a breeze and suddenly lowers it, unleashing another electric ray at this enemy.  The Varisian's magic is true and the kobold convulses as electricity courses through his small frame.  He remains conscious, but only barely so.  "See kobolds, you have no chance against our might and magic. Surrender now or face the true wrath of the storm!"  (OOC: Moving 3 squares to the east (15 ft. of diff. terrain);   releasing yet another ray of electricity at the nearest kobold  13 + 3 + 1 (PBS) - 1 (cover) = 16, hit! Damage 1d6 + 2 = 4 hp, kobold is disabled)

Zak moves up-right to the nearest kobold and takes a mighty swing at it, connecting with a sickening “THUNK!” to the creature's left temple.  The force of the blow splits its small skull, spraying the Shoanti with blood and brain matter.  (OOC: Earthbreaker attack 20! Crit confirmation 13 + 6 = 19, success! Damage (2d6 + 4) X 3 = 24 hp, the kobold is ... really dead)

"Twice-cursed rock-strewn courtyard. These kobolds don't know how to treat good architecture," the dwarf shouts as he lunges forward, stepping past the scene-stealing Shoanti to get a clear shot at a more distant enemy.  Calling on the power of Torag, the dwarf slams the hilt of his warhammer on the ground.  Instantaneously the ground around him starts to bubble and shoots out a ray of acid at the kobold.  Luckily for it, the creature is able to sidestep the worst caustic liquid and receives only minor burns.  (OOC: Acid Dart Domain Ability ranged touch attack 15 + 2 = 17, hit! Damage 1d6 + 1 = 3 hp) 

The few remaining kobolds on your side of the web spell decide that they don't like the odds as they are currently presented and turn tail.  The two injured limp as best they can toward the entrance, while the healthy one screeches like a gecko and almost makes it back to the front doors.  (OOC:  Single and double moves)

Within the web the two trapped kobolds try again to free themselves, but remain hopelessly stuck.  
(OOC: Escape Artist checks vs. DC 13 fail)

Your opponents on the far side of the courtyard finally wind their way around the tangled mess of the web spell.  Seeing two of their clutch-mates bloodied on the ground with the rest in flight quickly convinces them that this might not be the kind of festival they want to participate in.  Nearly climbing over each other to get away, they make a frighteningly quick about-face and scamper back the way they came.  (OOC:  Double moves)





OOC:
Map Key:  Grey "X" = Disabled, Red "0" = Dying, Red "X" = Dead

_Spells in Effect:
Terry (Mage Armor/Shield)
Lanandro (Mage Armor/Shield)

Initiative for next round:
Terry 20
Corby 19
Lanandro 12
Zakok 10
Thieren 9
Kobolds 7_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 15, 2008)

*Against the Kobolds, Round 3*

Terry realizes that the kobold on the far side of Zakok is still in the fight and moves up to fire off another ball of acid.  Sputtering like oil in a hot pan, the ray squeaks past Terry and the Shoanti, nearly hitting them the head.  It finds its true mark and smacks into the kobold's back, knocking it to the ground.  (OOC:  Move action; Acid Ray ranged touch attack 17 + 4 + 1 (PBS) - 2 (cover) = 20, hit! Damage 1d6 + 1 + 1 (PBS) = 4 hp; kobold is Dying)

Corby struggles but catches up to hurt kobold just to the north of him and tries to conk it over its head with his rapier hilt.  (OOC:  Move action; non-lethal rapier attack 15 + 8 - 4 (non-lethal attack with lethal weapon) = 19, hit! Damage 1d4 + 1 = 3 hp non-lethal; kobold is Unconscious)

Lanandro looks around the courtyard with satisfaction, the battle seems pretty much won. Almost all their foes were incapacitated, entangled or fleeing. Just to make sure the kobolds don't regain their courage soon, Lanandro retrieves a slender wooden wand and pours his own magical power into it. Suddenly, a giant and nasty-looking spider appears at the southern edge of the web effect. The spider almost seems hungry and is moving toward the kobolds. Unknown to them, this is only an illusion.  (OOC: Draw wand as part of move action; Using Lanandro's wand of silent image.)

Zak follows the fleeing kobolds to the south, prepared for a counter attack.  (OOC: Move action; ready attack action)

"There's plenty more where that came from, ye scaly swine!"  Thieren continues to follow the Shoanti, taking a moment to fire another acid dart at the nearest kobold.  The shot goes wide, hitting the wall next to the retreating reptilians and scorching a large block of mossy stone.  (OOC:  Move action; Acid Dart ranged touch attack 1, automatic miss)

The two trapped kobolds still struggle in vain to free themselves from the tangled webs.

One of the fleeing kobolds to the south of the spell turns his head and spots the enormous, silent spider clawing its way through the webs towards them.  He breaks out in a hysterical, high-pitched screech, pointing frantically and pushing past the others to get away.  They soon pick up the shrieking and howling, and scramble as fast as they can to get away from the giant monstrosity in their courtyard.  Most quickly disappear around to the other side of the web spell, and you loose sight of them.  (OOC:  2 kobolds nearest the keep doors fail Reflex saves to escape the Web spell; other kobolds make double moves)




OOC:
Map Key:  Grey "X" = Disabled, Red "0" = Dying, Red "X" = Dead

_Spells in Effect:
Terry (Mage Armor/Shield)
Lanandro (Mage Armor/Shield)

Initiative for next round:
Terry 20
Corby 19
Lanandro 12
Zakok 10
Thieren 9
Kobolds 7_


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Jul 21, 2008)

*Against the Kobolds, Round 4*

Not having a clear shot at any of the remaining kobolds, Terry moves up towards the door.  (OOC: Double Move)

Corby decides to head towards the front doors as quickly as possible.  (OOC: Double move)

Lanandro continues concentrating on his illusory spider. He makes it moves toward the eastern edge of the web. He also moves forward to get closer to the eastern side of the web.  (OOC: Continues concentration; move action)

Zak moves as fast as the terrain will allow to the nearest kobold, doing a mighty swing with his hammer!  It easily connects with the back of the fleeing creature's head, sending it sprawling on the ground.  (OOC: Move action; earthbreaker attack 10 + 7 = 17, hit! Damage 2d6 + 4 = 8 hp, kobold is dying)

Thieren doesn't worry about killing fleeing kobolds, and instead focuses on keeping up with the long-legged Shoanti. He has had plenty of experience with trap-happy Kobolds, and doesn't want to lose his largest ally.  (OOC: Double move to stay close to Zak)

Once again the kobolds trapped in the web struggle fruitlessly against the strength of the web.  On the far side of the spell, you can hear the panicked screams of kobolds slowly fading into the distance.  You can tell that they are not running towards the spider, but it is hard to pinpoint their exact location.





_Spells in Effect:
Terry (Mage Armor/Shield)
Lanandro (Mage Armor/Shield)

Initiative for next round:
Terry 20
Corby 19
Lanandro 12
Zakok 10
Thieren 9
Kobolds 7_


----------

